# Analog Coast 1.0 Released - MPE Synth plugin for Synthwave Producers ($20; AU/VST/64-bit)



## Dave Hilowitz (Dec 3, 2019)

*Analog Coast* is a virtual analog synth built expressly for use in retrowave / synthwave tracks. We've gone out of our way to fine-tune the oscillators, chorus, and filters to work well for that sound.

Formats: VST, VST3, AU, AUv3, Mac/Win standalone. 

Introductory price is $20 until December 9th. 

Buy it here: https://www.decentsamples.com/product/analog-coast-synthwave-synth/


----------

